
How to Find a Startup Idea - memn0nis
https://medium.com/@kunaljasty/how-to-find-a-startup-idea-c21c8fea844a
======
monkin
For me, they are very unreliable and dangerous questions. Mostly asked by
people who are wasting months to validate thoughts and seek the next imaginary
unicorn, that doesn't exist yet and has no competition. :)

You immediately assume that you need to have more expertise and be 10x better
than the competition. But the business building doesn't work like this, in
most circumstances, you'll start from something small, and then become an
expert in it. Placing research and business decisions in the hands of
customers who mostly say "no, we don't need this..." is just unreliable.
Sometimes most stupid and simple ideas can change everything, which was proven
many times.

Don't waste time and focus on building actual products, then validate, pivot,
validate, pivot, validate, stay, earn millions, acquire more companies, get
more money, build some more companies, finish with an empire... But try to
avoid Walter White's fate. ;)

~~~
memn0nis
Definitely fair points.. what I was trying to get at is exactly your last
point. The only way to know whether people want what you're building is to
actually see if they're willing to pay for it. I think the biggest thing we
are trying to avoid is building a product without knowing whether customers
actually want it

~~~
monkin
My point was: Don't do customer research and build around your problems.
You'll find clients in the same position willing to pay for it.

Pick your best promising idea, build it, start it, and see what's falling.
Startups pivot multiple times before they settle, don't be scared of that.

~~~
memn0nis
Understood. We've been emphasizing customer research to prevent time spent
building the wrong thing. This talk explains more about the method we are
following:
[https://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec16/](https://startupclass.samaltman.com/courses/lec16/)

------
streetcat1
Easy, see what google/ms is doing, and do the same.

